# nile monitor growth



## rt-reptilesandpets (Aug 17, 2008)

hi
just wondering if anybody knows the growth rate on a nile monitor

thanks
ryan


----------



## odogg (Apr 15, 2008)

*hi*

most monitor grow fast with in the first year,nile will grow to a size of about 3-5 foot of even a bit bigger depending on the house the food and the lighting:2thumb:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

odogg said:


> most monitor grow fast with in the first year,nile will grow to a size of about 3-5 foot of even a bit bigger depending on the house the food and the lighting:2thumb:


Are you saying a nile monitor will grow bigger depending on it's enclosure?


----------



## odogg (Apr 15, 2008)

*hi*

well i had a nile monitor that i rescued and when i got him he was 2 foot and he came in a 3x3x3 viv, i made him a new one witch was 6x5x4 and he grew to be 5 foot in the next 3 years,it also dependeds on the food and lighting


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I understand food and lighting/metabolism but size of the enclosure I feel will bare no influence upon the adult size of the animal, I could be wrong but I am sure it's a commonly known monitor myth.


----------



## odogg (Apr 15, 2008)

*cool*

well the biggier the home there more excrcise they get.lets say the vivs 3x2x2 and and the monitor 2 foot long he not going to have a great lot of excerice space not lets say the vivs 6x5x5 the monitor going to get loads of space and more exicercise


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

The size of the viv does not influence any size of the monitor with correct feeding,heating,uv enviroment etc they should all get to their potential size,niles usually 5ft to 6ft.
As for the the growth rate its down to how much you feed them,the more you feed them the quicker they grow,but feed them much they become obese,lazy and life span reduced,much better to keep them on the lean side,but not constantly hungry other wise this will reflect in the behavior of the animal,normally biting,and being aggresive,their is no real average growth rate as again its down to the individual keepers feeding routine.hope this helps


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

In a viv that is to small for them how would they be able to thermoregulate properly as in how can they get all there body under the hot spot and then retire to the cool end , this ultimately means they will not be able to metabolise the food they eat correctly and so wont grow as fast , BUT in a larger viv with a hotspot and cooler end they will thermoregulate as they wish and metabolise there food correctly so more will be put into growth as the faster food is metabolised the more they will consume so the more they will grow to an extent: victory:


----------



## odogg (Apr 15, 2008)

*cool*

exactly how i was trying to put it across monitor mad,like we sai the vivs got to have anoth room for the monitor to remover around and line down under the hot spot perectly


----------

